
Ubuntu ends Unity software unification project - brokencube
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-39490848
======
brokencube
The original blog post: [https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-
ubuntu-for-cl...](https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-
cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/)

